# https:// URL aufrufen Parameter übergeben



## CyberbobAB (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi wie kann man mit php eine https:// URL  aufrufen wo Parameter angehangen sind und den Rückgabewert abfangen.

Ich habe gelesen das das mit curl gehen soll habe aber noch kein passendes Beispiel gefunden was genau dieses Szenario behandelt.
Und mit der Dokumentation komme ich auch nicht klar.


Wäre sehr nett wenn mir einer von euch mal ein kleines Beispiel schicken könnte.


----------



## Gumbo (8. Oktober 2008)

Wenn allow_url_fopen aktiviert ist, kannst du jede beliebige Dateisystemfunktion nutzen (so etwa auch file_get_contents()). Falls nicht, sollte Folgendes funktionieren:
	
	
	



```
$curl = curl_init();
curl_setopt($curl, CURLOPT_URL, "https://www.example.com/");
curl_setopt($curl, CURLOPT_SSL_VERIFYPEER, false);
curl_setopt($curl, CURLOPT_HEADER, array('Host: www.example.com'));
curl_setopt($curl, CURLOPT_RETURNTRANSFER, true);
$response = curl_exec($curl);
```


----------



## CyberbobAB (8. Oktober 2008)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort und wie kann ich den String abfangen der Zurückgegeben wird ?


----------



## Gumbo (8. Oktober 2008)

Die Rückgabe sollte in $response stehen.


----------



## CyberbobAB (8. Oktober 2008)

Nur noch eine kurze Frage warum legst du im Header ein array an ?
Und die parameter die ich übergeben will hänge ich einfach an die URL oder wie?

also ich habe das Jetzt so gemacht :  


```
$curl = curl_init();
curl_setopt($curl, CURLOPT_URL,$url);
curl_setopt($curl, CURLOPT_SSL_VERIFYPEER, false);
curl_setopt($curl, CURLOPT_HEADER, array('Host: www.in-service.net'));
curl_setopt($curl, CURLOPT_RETURNTRANSFER, true);
$response = curl_exec($curl); 
echo $response;
```

und ich bekomme folgendes Ausgegeben :

HTTP/1.1 400 Bad Request Date: Wed, 08 Oct 2008 10:30:58 GMT Server: Apache/1.3.28 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.8.15 OpenSSL/0.9.7c Connection: close Content-Type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1
Bad Request
Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.

The request line contained invalid characters following the protocol string.


----------



## Gumbo (8. Oktober 2008)

Kleine Änderung:
	
	
	



```
curl_setopt($curl, CURLOPT_HTTPHEADER, array('Host: www.example.com'));
curl_setopt($curl, CURLOPT_HEADER, 0);
```


----------



## CyberbobAB (8. Oktober 2008)

Also er macht das immernoch nicht richtig, wenn ich die url so aufrufe macht der das aber korrekt.

https://www.in-service.net/tenios/r...xxxx&firma=ghgfjhj&ansprechpartner=huhuhuuhuh huhuhu&anrede=Frau&vorname=huhuhuuhuh&nachname=huhuhu&strasse=rtzuiopü&hausnr=45&plz=51377&ort=sdfghjk&telefon=0214545455&fax=&email=dfghj@hdgassgh.de&legitimation=HANDEL&amtsgericht=fhfhjfgj&handelsregnr=22346&ausweistyp=&ausweisnummer=&persogueltigbis=&gewausstellort=&gewausgestelltam=&ustpflichtig=NEIN&steuernummer=&finanzamt=&kto=1234567895&blz=78945612&bank=gghjtzh 

Das ist der Link fals das Weiterhilft.
Der steht in $url drin


```
$curl = curl_init();
curl_setopt($curl, CURLOPT_URL,$url);
curl_setopt($curl, CURLOPT_SSL_VERIFYPEER, false);
curl_setopt($curl, CURLOPT_HTTPHEADER, array('Host: www.in-service.net'));
curl_setopt($curl, CURLOPT_HEADER, 0);  
curl_setopt($curl, CURLOPT_RETURNTRANSFER, true);
$response = curl_exec($curl); 
echo $response;
```


----------

